# Doe days in Blackwater WMA



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have my homeowners insurance with Farm Bureau. In the August/September issue of Florida Agriculture magazine that they send to policyholders it has an article about how deer are becoming a nuisance north of I-10. It states "Florida now permits hunters to kill one doe a day for seven days(soon to be eight) in the Blackwater WMA. The FWC is considering additional antlerless or doe days beyond the eight days already scheduled for the Blackwater WMA." Does anyone know anything about this? I thought there were no doe days in any WMA during gun season.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw the same article and wondered myself. I hope so, reduce a lot of complaining here on the forum

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

There are no current doe days in the the Blackwater WMA during regular gun season. The only doe days allowed are on private property and they will be allowing it on weekends only for a few weekends around Christmas instead of 7 days in concurrence like they used to. Also know that only 3 point or better on one side or a 10" main beam will be allowed north of I-10 whether on private or public land unless the person taking the deer is under 15 years old then they can kill a buck with a minimum of 5" during regular season.

http://myfwc.com/deer/dmu/#zoned

Keep in mind if you are north if I-10 you are in Zone D2. Once again the doe days only apply to private property but the antler restrictions are for the entire sub-zone (D2) whether private or public which includes the WMA's. If you kill a deer not within the restrictions on private property during the doe days then it will be considered an antlerless deer and it will be counted as a doe for bag limit purposes.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Most likely a misquote. I had a one on one with the guy that hosted the new zone/antler restriction meeting. He told me there is no way we would have doe days. 1800 hunters shooting does would not happen...


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

The Doe days/Weekends for Zone D2 are spread out over the season:

Nov 29-Nov 30 (Thanksgiving Weekend)
Dec 6 - Dec 7 (Muzzleloader)
Dec 20 - Dec 21
Dec 27 - Dec 28


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

PensacolaEd said:


> The Doe days/Weekends for Zone D2 are spread out over the season:
> 
> Nov 29-Nov 30 (Thanksgiving Weekend)
> Dec 6 - Dec 7 (Muzzleloader)
> ...


So it also includes the Thanksgiving opener also? Good, hopefully kids and people who need/want the meat can get on them before they catch on hunting season has started and go nocturnal.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I e-mailed the editor of Floridagriculture and he has sent me his response and the correspondence between the author and the FWC. If you want a copy to how she came to her conclusion in the article you can send me a message and I will respond to you. They are offering to print a correction if the information is incorrect.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Doe days on private land is correct but not on blackwater .


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

hyco said:


> He told me there is no way we would have doe days. 1800 hunters shooting does would not happen...


Never say never. 

It won't be 1800 but there'll likely be some doe days soon.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Hopefully they would use a tag system.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

From what I have learned just today I think you will see a random drawing for antlerless doe permits among quota permit holders this hunting season.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

billyb said:


> From what I have learned just today I think you will see a random drawing for antlerless doe permits among quota permit holders this hunting season.


It will never happen this hunting season since they have already given the quotas out.

Hopefully they will do it one year whether it is next year or the year after. Blackwater needs a doe permit or doe day season.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> It will never happen this hunting season since they have already given the quotas out.
> 
> Hopefully they will do it one year whether it is next year or the year after. Blackwater needs a doe permit or doe day season.


It's supposed to. All they have to do is contact the quota holders.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope so JoeZ but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I sat in on the meeting where it was pretty much decided that that was the plan so ...

Barring major changes from higher powers, if you have a quota permit, keep checking the mail for a doe tag.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That would be really cool if it goes as planed.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Limited number and limited to a certain geographic area but it would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes it would. Gotta start some where and gotta start small. Could turn into something great if nobody screws it up. Gonna go check the mail box now

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Everyday of blackwater bow season is a doe day. 2 a day in fact. I'm not trying to be an ass, but one could sure fill a freezer with some tasty nanny meat during archery.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah but it would be nice to have a tag during rifle season to kill one that busts you. Usually see some bigger doe later in the season

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

No doubt. Those big mature matriarch does save many of bucks lives!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Everyday of blackwater bow season is a doe day. 2 a day in fact. I'm not trying to be an ass, but one could sure fill a freezer with some tasty nanny meat during archery.


Not everyone is able or can archery hunt.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I have passed on a whole bunch of does during archery season in BW because they have spotted fawns with them. Being able to take a couple during rifle season when those fawns arent around would be great and hopefully lessen the times when people would otherwise shoot a young buck.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It's official, take a look at your quota draw website! If you have a blackwater general gun quota you should now see a drawing added for you for a doe tag. Area is specified and dates specified too.

I'm just curious how many doe tags will be issued out of the 1800 general gun permits. Anyone know that? JoeZ??????? And does anyone know when the draw results will be posted?

1007 - Blackwater-Still Hunt Area | Valid only east of Beaver Creek Rd, Hurricane
11/27/2014 to 11/30/2014, 12/20/2014 to 12/28/2014, 01/26/2015 to 02/11/2015


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Should be around 100. No more I wouldn't imagine. 

The idea is to target does around the ag fields up there. There's a huge problem with deer in the fields and the farmers can't shoot enough to make a dent. They're losing 20% or more of their crop to deer and want something done. 

The door is open as far as does go now. Obviously.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Should be around 100. No more I wouldn't imagine.
> 
> The idea is to target does around the ag fields up there. There's a huge problem with deer in the fields and the farmers can't shoot enough to make a dent. They're losing 20% or more of their crop to deer and want something done.
> 
> The door is open as far as does go now. Obviously.


Well it's a start. I hunt mostly that side of BW anyway and I see 20 does for every buck I see easily. I am going to try and do my part during archery to thin the herd a bit. But, I get busted more times than I get a shot off. Those old does are smarter than bucks sometimes. And they alert the whole neighborhood of the danger when I get busted. Sometimes, I just wish I could bust that blowing doe with a 30-06 as she's just out of bow range looking at me stomping and blowing up a storm!!!!!

I do hope that it can be properly managed though. While I would like the doe to buck ratio to be a little better, I do enjoy seeing deer no matter whether I can shoot them or not on most every sit in BW. 

100 doe tags during gun season is not going to wipe them out for sure.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Where was the option to apply for the doe tag? I didnt have an option. It wasnt Under availible permits or my general gun permit...?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

smokin berlinet said:


> Where was the option to apply for the doe tag? I didnt have an option. It wasnt Under availible permits or my general gun permit...?


There was a box when you applied for your general gun quota asking you if you wanted to be included in the doe tag draw. It's always been there!!!

But it's been never been issued for Blackwater before. It's usually been offered at other WMA sites across the state. But they finally are doing it for BW this year. If you didn't check that box when you initially applied, you do not get the chance to go back and add it now though.

http://myfwc.com/license/limited-entry-hunts/general-info/antlerless-deer/


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> There was a box when you applied for your general gun quota asking you if you wanted to be included in the doe tag draw. It's always been there!!!
> 
> But it's been never been issued for Blackwater before. It's usually been offered at other WMA sites across the state. But they finally are doing it for BW this year. If you didn't check that box when you initially applied, you do not get the chance to go back and add it now though.
> 
> http://myfwc.com/license/limited-entry-hunts/general-info/antlerless-deer/


Ahhh... lesson learned. I guess next time i will slow down and not rush applying.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

smokin berlinet said:


> Ahhh... lesson learned. I guess next time i will slow down and not rush applying.


Don't worry or beat yourself up over it, I have not checked it before simply because I thought hell would freeze over before they allowed any doe permits allowed during gun season in BW. But hell has officially froze over and I checked the box when I applied this year.:thumbup:


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> Don't worry or beat yourself up over it, I have not checked it before simply because I thought hell would freeze over before they allowed any doe permits allowed during gun season in BW. But hell has officially froze over and I checked the box when I applied this year.:thumbup:



Maybe you should go buy a lotto ticket... i never have that good luck.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have hunted 500 plus acres (have doe tags) of family land for almost 18 years which is approximately 4 miles as a crow flys from BW. This year is my first year with 60 acres next door to BW also. It is amazing the difference in the bucks I catch on the two properties. 

I have yet to see a buck that I would consider a shooter on the property next to BW. I'm really seeing a lot of does on the 60 acres, can't keep them off the feeders. I plan to have a list of kids ready to thin them out during the doe days.

**Don't get mad, I know there are Bucks in BW I would be happy to shoot. Just my observation thus far on the new 60.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a draw pending as well!

I see does all the time during archery and passed 12 of them last year because they had fawns. I didn't even get to fling an arrow last year but I'm not goin to shoot a doe with a fawn. It'll be nice to bust a doe with the rifle. I had 9 does on me last year at one time during rifle season and couldn't believe there wasn't a buck behind them. Then during archery, I was hunting a windy day and heard a stick break. Looked up and a fawn was 5 feet in front of me. I froze and momma came walking by and didn't even see me standing there loaded down with a climber and all standing in the middle of a bunch of post oaks. I was wide open and could've jumped on her. 

My doe issues were off the charts last year!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

smokin berlinet said:


> Ahhh... lesson learned. I guess next time i will slow down and not rush applying.


It defaults to selecting you as applying for doe tags.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Anybody get drawn? I got 1 but it was for a hunt that I will not likely make. I am going to return the permit.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

No luck for me.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Unsuccessful.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Unsuccessful for me also.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

*does*



PensacolaEd said:


> The Doe days/Weekends for Zone D2 are spread out over the season:
> 
> Nov 29-Nov 30 (Thanksgiving Weekend)
> Dec 6 - Dec 7 (Muzzleloader)
> ...


 
I wonder if the does got the same memo......


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

No luck for me either


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Notta here too. Guess I'll blow up some private land does!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

120 doe permits will be issued. Higher than I expected. Good luck y'all.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I glad the are at least starting the process. As long as nobody screws it up and doesn't follow the rules maybe they will start expanding the area and increasing the number of permits. Gotta start somewhere.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Unsuccessful here too....I demand a RECOUNT!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I smell dangling chads


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

I got one!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Unsuccessful here too


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You got one Fink? No shocker there...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

James Fink said:


> I got one!


It's rigged!!!!


----------

